# Let's post something colorful



## weko (Mar 21, 2014)

Let me start one ...

I'm truly fascinated by the MIRACOCO, a monumental, stunning inflatable sculpture built by Britain's Architects of Air. On the outside, it looks just like an alien UFO to me. But on the inside, the luminosity of light and color created purely by the natural light shining through the colored plastic are simply fascinating.


----------



## weko (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm truly fascinated by the MIRACOCO, a monumental, stunning inflatable sculpture built by Britain's Architects of Air. On the outside, it looks just like an alien UFO to me. But on the inside, the luminosity of light and color created purely by the natural light shining through the colored plastic are simply fascinating.


----------



## cid (Mar 21, 2014)

really nice and colorful photos


----------



## Eldar (Mar 21, 2014)

Spectacular!


----------



## weko (Mar 21, 2014)

Thank you. The exhibit is in Houston until 3/23/14. It's definitely worth a visit if you are nearby. In fact, I went there 2 times and still amazed by it. ;D


----------



## Jeffbridge (Apr 2, 2014)

Beautiful captures; excellent series!!


----------



## weko (Apr 2, 2014)

Jeffbridge said:


> Beautiful captures; excellent series!!


Thank you. Hopefully we all get to see others' colorful and beautiful images too.


----------



## Besisika (Jul 3, 2014)

Two from Otakuthon.


----------



## weko (Jul 3, 2014)

Besisika said:


> Two from Otakuthon.


Very nice! I really like them! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tolusina (Jul 3, 2014)

Three from the Phoenix Airport. 
I've not been to many airports, I find most barely endurable, Phoenix was rather fun to wander through, even found a top notch Barista there. Then the sky caught fire.
PNX the first.........


----------



## tolusina (Jul 3, 2014)

Three from the Phoenix Airport. 
I've not been to many airports, I find most barely endurable, Phoenix was rather fun to wander through, even found a top notch Barista there. Then the sky caught fire.
PNX the second.........


----------



## tolusina (Jul 3, 2014)

Three from the Phoenix Airport. 
I've not been to many airports, I find most barely endurable, Phoenix was rather fun to wander through, even found a top notch Barista there. Then the sky caught fire.
PNX sky flames........


----------



## Max ☢ (Jul 4, 2014)

Nice Photos! Below is my contribution, which I shall simply call: fun with lasers




Wine fluorescence by Max ☢, on Flickr




Death ray by Max ☢, on Flickr




Wine filter by Max ☢, on Flickr


----------



## Max ☢ (Jul 4, 2014)

And two others, not laser related but cool nonetheless (I think):




Complementair kleuren by Max ☢, on Flickr




Lookin' up by Max ☢, on Flickr


----------



## Besisika (Jul 4, 2014)

Max ☢ said:


> which I shall simply call: fun with lasers


Nice!


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 4, 2014)

Independence Day



Fireworks 3 July 2014© Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Jat Riski (Jul 4, 2014)

great shot Keith.


----------



## jwilbern (Jul 4, 2014)

The Spectrum by jwilbern, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 4, 2014)

Max ☢ said:


> Nice Photos! Below is my contribution, which I shall simply call: fun with lasers



Cool shots. 8) Well done Max.


----------



## Max ☢ (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks Click. Below are some colorful close-ups of plasmas for lighting applications:

sodium






thallium-indium-dysprosium





sodium-thallium-indium





mercury





mercury-neon





argon-mercury





sodium-scandium





and mercury with a germanate phosphor


----------



## nineyards (Jul 4, 2014)

Autumn in Edmonton's river valley Whitemud Trail


----------



## yorgasor (Aug 4, 2014)

I shot this over the weekend during Singapore National Day celebrations:



Smokin&#x27; Colors by yorgasor, on Flickr


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Aug 4, 2014)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Independence Day
> 
> 
> 
> Fireworks 3 July 2014© Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



So, I assume that is your off camera flash in the corner of the porch with a gel on it? Great job!!


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 4, 2014)

Here's one. I need to snag a piece of that red fabric and figure out how to get the exposure right; I used a Colorchecker Passport to get the hue closer but even with the saturation and lightness down a little in PS it looks too bright. Ideas?

Jim


----------



## Besisika (Aug 5, 2014)

yorgasor said:


> I shot this over the weekend during Singapore National Day celebrations:


That's indeed colorful!


----------



## canon_guy (Sep 24, 2014)

shop in Wienn


----------



## weko (Sep 25, 2014)

Looks great guys! Love all the shots. Please keep them coming.

Here is a Grand Canyon shot that I took last year. I believe I was somewhere around the El Tovar Hotel area when I shot this. On tripod, 25mm, f16, 1sec, ISO 100.


----------



## canon_guy (Sep 27, 2014)

wow it looks perfect! great catching!


----------

